# Possible bad switch or outlet cause power outage in three rooms?



## Fiero2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, I am returning with a new problem, For starters my home and main panel box is about 32 years old there has been some breakers replaced and a few outlets replace in the last 2-3 years my plan is to replace them all.

Last week I lost power in three rooms and the breaker inside the box didn't trip or was not warm. I simply turned a light on in one of the rooms and it lit for 1/4 of a sec then went out. The *single pole *breaker controls 4 rooms total and an outside light. The power to the fourth room is working but not the (outside light or the other three rooms). I had a electrician come out and check the outlets and the said there was no power going to them (no ****) also he say my box was very old and needs replaced ( I am fine with that) He replaced the breaker still no dice. So before I spend the $$$ to replace the box could it be a bad outlet or switch causing the power loss? 

My limits with electricity is a few outlets replacements. Could I troubleshoot more? Could there an a bad outlet or switch tested with no power going to it?

Note: He said is there is power going to the breaker and the buzz bar...

All comments welcome

Thanks.. James


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2011)

have you got alum or copper wires. If you have alum. wire are the replacement parts made for alum. 
Did your electrition take all these outlets and switches apart and look for a bad connection. Every connection is in a box. Post a picture of the breaker box so people in the know can give you their suggestions.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 14, 2011)

Doesn't sound like the electrician wanted to take the time to find the problem.

What you should do is inspect the all the wiring you find in the outlet boxes.  Make sure there are no broken wires or loose connections.


----------



## JoeD (Mar 15, 2011)

You need a new electricain. Replaceing the panel will not fix this problem. You have a loose connection somewhere on the circuit.


----------



## donaldr (Jun 2, 2011)

In my humble opinion  you have a neutral problem  start at the switch then the light   then when you do the plugs try this trick   plug a radio in and make sure it is turned on and loud to a known dead plug    now go around to each plug and bang on it with the palm of your hand, if the radio starts playing thats the plug giving you trouble    works more often than you think   if this does not locate the problem you will have to take each and every plug apart until you find the problem


----------

